# arborvitae



## mga (May 5, 2008)

does anyone out here grow these? i've been pricing some on ebay and saw some great deals.

we're looking at maybe purchasing 100 of them to line one side of the yard. so, if you have some prices, PM me and maybe we can make a deal.


----------

